# Video



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

This is waht happens when you get a week of no snow around here. You find other ways to take up the time!
My room mate who is almost as nutty as me.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That sled is funny. Whats hanging off the side? Please tell me its the intake 

Nice helmet BTW


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

Snow shoes. We do allot of woods riding. Some times we get off and do a bit of exploring.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

makes me want to get another sled lol


----------

